# Best glove



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

I need to get a new set of gloves but i dont know what brand is the best? What do you guys think from experience and reviews?


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I usually get Callaway. They havent done anything to prove they arent worth having so i havent bought anything else.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about experiance or reviews. Go to the pro store and ask them for recommendations and try on the gloves. See how they feel and fit and find the one best for you.


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not much of pro in golf so maybe its just me but I don't stress on the gloves that much...i just have a random pair of nikes...


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

maybe its sentimental but i kind of like my nike gloves. something about the swoosh reminds me every time i look down that my swing should be nice and smooth.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya, gloves arn't a big thing when your on the course. I would say get what ever pair feels right to you and stick with it. Like it was said before reviews really don't matter when you are talking about gloves because it all depends on what you think about the glove not others.

As for me I usually get whatever I can find. It isn't a big deal for me.


----------

